# refresher oconee cat tment august 21st



## bigbass07 (Aug 15, 2010)

ok guys just gonna refresh things we will be at sugar creek marina inside store round 6:00pm to register. $150.00 cash per team . we will pay a big blue/channel cat and flathead award . plus 1 in 5 boats

 you can catch bait before the tournament starts ,during or bring it with you.

 as many people as boat allows legaly welcome, 9 rod limit,

 5 fish limit, you can put them in a cooler /livewell/or 1 per stringer (only the 5 you plan to weigh has to be on individual stringers). i will make an offical ruling on placement of stringer at registration. 

we will blast off in order sign up in. blast off at 8pm drive by the gas dock when i call your number and have rods out and livewell/coolers open then go fish.

boats must be inside the marina nowake bouy's off plan no later than 6o am 3lb per minute penilaty if late.

looking foward to seeing you all there.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 15, 2010)

bigbass07 said:


> ok guys just gonna refresh things we will be at sugar creek marina inside store round 6:00pm to register. $150.00 cash per team . we will pay a big blue/channel cat and flathead award . plus 1 in 5 boats
> 
> you can catch bait before the tournament starts ,during or bring it with you.
> 
> ...


----------



## btt202 (Aug 15, 2010)

We will be there  !!!!!! How many Teams you looking for this time??? Be nice to see about 20 Teams


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 16, 2010)

Is it Saturday yet?


----------



## bigbass07 (Aug 16, 2010)

im hoping for 20 this time i think we may get close if not more. yall just keep spreading the word. glad to finaly get to meet some new faces.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 16, 2010)

Could we move that weigh in time at little later time. This 6 am is gonna have a lot of boats running through some dangerous water in the dark trying to get back.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 16, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Is it Saturday yet?


 Come Sunday your gonna wish it was Monday after the whipping George gives ya for 5th place. Also, Stripers are not allowed to be weighed in. Even if you sew whiskers on em.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 16, 2010)

j_seph said:


> Come Sunday your gonna wish it was Monday after the whipping George gives ya for 5th place. Also, Stripers are not allowed to be weighed in. Even if you sew whiskers on em.



A sixth place finish? Are you sick joe cause that is awfully high coming from you?


----------



## j_seph (Aug 16, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> A sixth place finish? Are you sick joe cause that is awfully high coming from you?


 Nope, not sick just lots of small fish that will love your shrimp,livers, and GRCB. Are you gonna be putting on a seminar at the marina or are you gonna do it on the water? We will have one but your not invited to attend it until weigh in time


----------



## btt202 (Aug 16, 2010)

i got my grcb soaking and ready for Sat. I'm tell you guys my I got my scouts out tonight and they are tearing it up boating fish all night said 5 fish went over 50


----------



## bassmassey (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm excited and can't wait to fish with everybody, was pretty upset I missed the last one. 

I have only one concern about the flathead/bluecat/channelcat side pots.......

who determines wether it's a blue or a channel, as they are often confused. I've recently read a post where there was a 33lb channel caught in oconee, and from the pic it was obviously a bluecat. not that a 33lb channelcat is unheard of, but very uncommon unless you're fishin the red river in manitoba. 

Eventhough there is one tell tale factor between the two species of a blue and channel, I beleive it would be wise to just make it a blue/ flathead pot to avoid controversy.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 17, 2010)

j_seph said:


> Could we move that weigh in time at little later time. This 6 am is gonna have a lot of boats running through some dangerous water in the dark trying to get back.


 Bigbass, have you given this any thought


----------



## LIL-UN (Aug 17, 2010)

read the rules again alittle slower this time !


----------



## bigbass07 (Aug 17, 2010)

yea jseph i have and we will run it by everyone when they register. if everyone agrees we will move it up to 7am. 

bassmassey on the blue/ channel cat pot it will be either or of the two and then flathead. so there will only be 2 big fish pots.

also guys be thinking about a sept. date for maybe a saturday afternoon tment say from noon to 12 midnite. i can do it except for the last weekend in sept. i wanna get it in the next gon mag .


----------



## j_seph (Aug 17, 2010)

bigbass07 said:


> boats must be inside the marina nowake bouy's off plan no later than 6o am 3lb per minute penilaty if late.
> 
> looking foward to seeing you all there.


 


LIL-UN said:


> read the rules again alittle slower this time !



 I did, as of right now you have to be inside the no wake bouys by 6 am, that puts you running across the lake between 5 and 5:30am. It's defientley not daylight down there at that time


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 18, 2010)

My sponsors have donated some extra prizes. Pm sent to ya bigbass07.


----------



## btt202 (Aug 18, 2010)

j_seph said:


> I did, as of right now you have to be inside the no wake bouys by 6 am, that puts you running across the lake between 5 and 5:30am. It's defientley not daylight down there at that time


yeap its still dark !!!! *Just Hope the fog don't set in !!!!!!  * The other morning we were sitting ancored 50 feet from 44 Hwy. bridge and could not see it ....We ran all our trails on Gps to the holes a couple Times Prefishing so it will be on auto pilot to get us back home. Hope a log or boat with no lights have floated in our path. Course we will just run fast enough to get on plane


----------



## MR.ED (Aug 18, 2010)

Does anyone need a partner ? I'll pay my share of the gas and entry fees .


----------



## bassmassey (Aug 18, 2010)

7 am sounds good to me......that way we can still catch that sunrise bite..........i wanna win some chicken nugget stank bait....


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 18, 2010)

bassmassey said:


> ..........i wanna win some chicken nugget stank bait....



They giving that away there too?


----------



## j_seph (Aug 18, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> They giving that away there too?


 Sweet baby Jesus, lets hope not


----------



## j_seph (Aug 18, 2010)

MR.ED said:


> Does anyone need a partner ? I'll pay my share of the gas and entry fees .


 I have fished with MR.ED,he can catch some fish and he is familiar with the ellusive Oconee catfish. Someone hook him up here.


----------



## MR.ED (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you Joe .


----------



## rifleroom (Aug 19, 2010)

Is this a club tourney or can anyone sign up? I wouldn't be able to make it this weekend due to a pesky old wedding aniversary, This is safe for me to say cause my wife doesn't get on here!... hehe!) but since I took my son to the Altamaha last weekend, he has asked about fishing in a tournament!( he has fallen in love with catfishing... said he'd rather fish than deer hunt!) but any way, I'm just wondering about any future tournaments. thanks !


----------



## j_seph (Aug 19, 2010)

open, come when you can


----------



## chad smith (Aug 20, 2010)

cant wait to put a good ol fashion catfish whoopin on some folks


----------



## j_seph (Aug 20, 2010)

chad smith said:


> cant wait to put a good ol fashion catfish whoopin on some folks


 
Son, you got a long way to go before you put an ole fashion catfish whoppin on me. You might do it to some of those guys but you can rest assured that you better pack a lunch to get one over on us. Come Sunday morning you'll be wanting me to be your guide on Oconee! Might wanna leave some Klenex in your truck for Sunday morning cause it is all over but the crying.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 20, 2010)

chad smith said:


> cant wait to put a good ol fashion catfish whoopin on some folks





j_seph said:


> Son, you got a long way to go before you put an ole fashion catfish whoppin on me. You might do it to some of those guys but you can rest assured that you better pack a lunch to get one over on us. Come Sunday morning you'll be wanting me to be your guide on Oconee! Might wanna leave some Klenex in your truck for Sunday morning cause it is all over but the crying.




Uh oh the line has been drawn in the sand~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## MR.ED (Aug 20, 2010)

Not in the sand Sultan." But on the boat " hint hint . Hope all ya'll guys have a good time and catch alot of fish . I quess no one needs a partner or at least not me for a partner . Good Luck and be safe .


----------



## chad smith (Aug 20, 2010)

hey i might be younger then some of yall old timers but i bet i can teach yall a thang or 2, when it comes to those monster oconee cats, the catfish talk to me, they tell me what the want,i can catch um when alot of folks cant,,well we will see who comes out on top come sunday morn, dont worry:,ill bring a box of tissue for yall to wipe the tears and drool away..


----------



## btt202 (Aug 20, 2010)

IT'S GETTING GOOD !!!!!  IT WILL BE A LONG RIDE HOME FOR SOME SO SAVE SOME FOR GAS MONEY!!! DON'T COUNT ON WINNING TO GET YOU HOME !!!! LOL


----------



## btt202 (Aug 20, 2010)

Anyone useing uhf or vhf radio on boat


----------



## MR.ED (Aug 20, 2010)

I think J seph "Team Hold'em Hook " has one on his boat . But he will not be in his boat . Him and someone else will be puting a catfish whoopin on the rest of you guys out of another boat.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 20, 2010)

MR.ED said:


> I think J seph "Team Hold'em Hook " has one on his boat . But he will not be in his boat . Him and someone else will be puting a catfish whoopin on the rest of you guys out of another boat.


 Yup it's bout time doodlefop offered to bring his boat for a change


----------



## MR.ED (Aug 20, 2010)

Does doodleflop even have a boat ?


----------



## bigbass07 (Aug 20, 2010)

here kitty kitty.


----------



## Lil Mac (Aug 20, 2010)

i saw wat yall had said bout chad. thats my fishin partner and i fish with him alot. i watch his back and he got mine. i will tell yall now tat he will put a CAN OF WHOOP $$$!!!!!! i know he is young but he out on tha water every weekend while yall are sittin at tha house watchin t.v. and eatin. i wish i could fish tha tourny bc then we will go home with tat check in our hand. good luck chad


----------



## doodleflop (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't have a boat I've got the boat. The boat that's going to bring back the winning load of fish. You'll know my boat when you see me and Joe on it


----------



## MR.ED (Aug 20, 2010)

Iknow what boat you and Joe will be in.


----------



## btt202 (Aug 21, 2010)

Looks like its going to be a wet night *Just keep my money dry*!!!!!!!!!


----------



## j_seph (Aug 21, 2010)

btt202 said:


> Looks like its going to be a wet night *Just keep my money dry*!!!!!!!!!


 That's right, you better keep our money dry


----------



## btt202 (Aug 21, 2010)

So how many is fishing ... only see a couple of us talking about going....???????????


----------



## btt202 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey J Seph I tried to get some of them Hilljack's to bring us some of there money.. Guess it's to far ...


----------



## j_seph (Aug 21, 2010)

btt202 said:


> Hey J Seph I tried to get some of them Hilljack's to bring us some of there money.. Guess it's to far ...


 Yea, probally so but I have drove 4 hrs to one of theirs and 3 to another one.

I have 2 other boats coming out of hartwell and comer

I hear Chad Smith backed out thank god. I was a little worried about him.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 21, 2010)

Going to catch bait now. See yall this evening!!


----------



## Lil Mac (Aug 21, 2010)

me and chad will fish tha tournys with yall. but it wont be this one bc i have no money. good luck guys tonight tha night let me know how well yall did. them big cats are hidin so go find them and wear them out


----------



## btt202 (Aug 21, 2010)

j_seph said:


> Yea, probally so but I have drove 4 hrs to one of theirs and 3 to another one.
> 
> I have 2 other boats coming out of hartwell and comer
> 
> I hear Chad Smith backed out thank god. I was a little worried about him.


Worried Ha you worried !!!! I think we can catch fish and hang with anyone of them... I just need that big fish for a Kicker fish>>>>


----------



## bigbass07 (Aug 21, 2010)

they will be a good turn out. we should have 20 i hope , maybe more . phone has rang all week with different people saying they are coming , just hope the little chance of rain dont scare them off. see yall shortly be safe in your travels.


----------



## nosfedgta (Aug 21, 2010)

chad let me know about the next one! id love to fish it with ya..


----------



## btt202 (Aug 21, 2010)

Well we leaveing to Oconee catch you guy there about 5 or 6


----------



## bassmassey (Aug 21, 2010)

just got home from work......gonna try to nap but my head is racing a lil bit....got all the bait ya could ask for. See everybody soon!!


----------



## bassmassey (Aug 22, 2010)

had a good time fishin the tournament with ya'll last night and it was good to meet everybody. Our five didn't add up to much and i thought it was due to a slow bite until the weigh in. There were some good fish caught, and some good catfishermen in attendance........Congrats to everyone that placed in the money. The tournament was ran well and I would recommend it to anyone who has the chance to participate.....


----------

